

MH370 engines monitored better than the plan - sfbsfbsfb
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2014/03/13/revealed-engine-data-indicates-malaysian-plane-flew-four-hours-after-disappearing/
The monitoring system is described here:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rolls-royce.com&#x2F;about&#x2F;technology&#x2F;systems_tech&#x2F;monitoring_systems.jsp
======
sfbsfbsfb
The Rolls Royce monitoring system is described here: [http://www.rolls-
royce.com/about/technology/systems_tech/mon...](http://www.rolls-
royce.com/about/technology/systems_tech/monitoring_systems.jspmonitoring)

